# Boxing Week Sales!!!!!



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We have finalized all our pricing for Boxing week,
We have the best prices of the year on Perfecto tanks and stands,
All Deep ocean 150g, 200g, 250g are on sale for the first time,
Matching stands in all series available, 
There is no better pricing in Canada on Perfecto and Marineland.
Bio Cubes $299, stands for $139
All Corals 25% to 50% off our lowest prices, All Zeovit Sps are $49.99, ( Reg $80 ),
Great selection of corals right now as we have been stocking up,
All Ricordea will be 8$ a head, Baby 1.5" clams $19.99
All regular price product will be 15% off our already low price,
On high end Lumina lights, Bubble King, dosers we will have generous livestock credits and in store specials,
All Kz bulbs, Zeovit, Etc, It is store wide our sale.
Any item on our website discounted in store. 
Please inquire as we will guarantee the lowest price on items that never do have a sale on them,
In case of back order we will honor prices until product arrives in store.
Store opens boxing day 11 a.m. to 6 p.m.
We would also like to thank our valued customers for another great year 
and wish everyone a Happy Holiday!


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

MP40 and vertex balling containers ordered,

Thanks Flavio,

Dave


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Cheers.*

Flavio "hooked" me up.  The man e-mailed and called me personally. I am a gnat on his client list. Cheers. Happy Holidays man.


----------

